# Cup obsession



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes I know , but they are so pretty.......

Here are the new arrivals over the last week to the ever expanding collection ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooo you've gotta love them! Well Jel! Is the glass one Alessi?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Ooo you've gotta love them! Well Jel! Is the glass one Alessi?


Yep got two of those.... Perfect for very small milk drinks ..


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Green one is nice. I liked the Acme cups on the Caravan stand at Spin coffee and bike fest.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Green one is nice. I liked the Acme cups on the Caravan stand at Spin coffee and bike fest.


Enabler ...,goes of to google acme caravan cups....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Enabler.... Have a look at them here http:// https://m.facebook.com/ACMEANDCO?id=282222938563081&refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FACMEANDCO


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Enabler.... Have a look at them here http:// https://m.facebook.com/ACMEANDCO?id=282222938563081&refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FACMEANDCO


Thank god there in New Zealand.......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the bloke in the second picture, carrying a dogs turd at arms length, and if so, why?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Is the bloke in the second picture, carrying a dogs turd at arms length, and if so, why?


Yes it's a turd , a smoking turd ,you know what it is !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's Zorro doing graffiti on a red wall.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are all the cremina owners when you need one ...


----------



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed the Acme cups as well, though they were not selling them at the Spin coffee event. Apparently they have them available for sale at their Kings Cross location.

http://www.acmeandco.co.nz/products/cups/

http://www.caravanonexmouth.co.uk/roastery/contact


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sunil said:


> Yeah, I noticed the Acme cups as well, though they were not selling them at the Spin coffee event. Apparently they have them available for sale at their Kings Cross location.
> 
> http://www.acmeandco.co.nz/products/cups/
> 
> http://www.caravanonexmouth.co.uk/roastery/contact


My wallet can confirm this. Not keen on the bigger sizes but the espresso ones are lovely.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Just wait until you get to the Forum day in Nature Foods Etc - they have some lovely rustic pottery wheel type cups there - I did a bit of a reccy trip there today with a friend (who in truth is more of a Starbucks fan).

Not sure how we will all fit in there next Saturday as is not the most expansive venue I've come across but should be interesting nonetheless!

Also checked out Castello which is even smaller but I would say the coffee was better....


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I have 4 piacetto 170ml tulip cups if anyone near leeds/york wants them for £14?

edit plus 4 saucers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 4593


Grey Acme espresso. One of my favourites.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> I have 4 piacetto 170ml tulip cups if anyone near leeds/york wants them for £14?
> 
> edit plus 4 saucers


Got any pics of them mate?


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got a bit of a cup obsession too!

I love the glazing on the 3 at the back.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That set-up is far too shiny! Nice grinder!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mmmmmm sj and kony nice set up


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Did you buy that koney new?

well gel..


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

specialpants said:


> I've got a bit of a cup obsession too!
> 
> I love the glazing on the 3 at the back.
> 
> View attachment 4613


Where'd you get those cups anyway?


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Where'd you get those cups anyway?


They were a bit hard to source.

Long story short, I had to get these cups through 2 separate shops that imported them from Switzerland. Took months to actually take delivery. These cups are back at home in Sydney (along with the rest of my coffee set up).


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> My wallet can confirm this. Not keen on the bigger sizes but the espresso ones are lovely.





specialpants said:


> I've got a bit of a cup obsession too!
> 
> I love the glazing on the 3 at the back.
> 
> View attachment 4613


Love the look of the acme cups!

And your cups with the silver handles.

Never seen these before, I don't own any home equipment but I'm putting together a big list of things for my own coffee shop, should it ever come to fruition, these are definitely on the list.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Got any pics of them mate?


Hi jason sorry i didnt realise you had asked me a question!

here are some pics i could find on google and they;re exactly the same w/ saucers! they are a 5oz tulip. ps its 4 of the one on the left


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely cups mate. Any chance of postage to Newcastle?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

yeah theyre great but i have 6 of them and only need 2 so i thought 4 may as well go!

posting to newc within 14 quid pay prove difficult! i think the postage alone may be that


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

If you can get postage I'd be happy to pay £20 all in.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Unsure how to post them? What should I wrap them in? Etc......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bubble wrap each item individually with plenty of wrap. Line a box with some, then put them in with something to act as a shock absorber when the box is dropped from a great height!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've just posted my Gaggia Classic with cups and latte glasses all wrapped in bubble wrap.

It's ok mate, probably not worth the hassle. I get to York every now and then so maybe pick them up when I'm next passing.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah of course, just pop me a pm!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Myhermes would ship them for £4. Almost keeled over when the post office said they wanted the guts of £20 to send some cups last month...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Yeah of course, just pop me a pm!


Will PM later on. Thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's one for all you cup addicts that I just came across

http://www.3fe.com/shop/merchandise/collectable-cup-sets/

Really like but I just can't do it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have 2 similar egg cups I do not need and I am sure my grand son could scribble on them with a red marker pen. the birchwood box might be a bit of a bugger to recreate but I am sure if I skleep on it something will come to mind


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I have 2 similar egg cups I do not need and I am sure my grand son could scribble on them with a red marker pen. the birchwood box might be a bit of a bugger to recreate but I am sure if I skleep on it something will come to mind


Maybe you can charge 50euro for them and have a huge profit margin. I'm sure my dad has one of those wooden boxes that bottles of port come in. That would do the trick.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent Neil ...... I can see a Reggie Perrin type future here!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Neill said:


> Here's one for all you cup addicts that I just came across
> 
> http://www.3fe.com/shop/merchandise/collectable-cup-sets/


They are faulty! The handles have fallen off!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Those cups can be found here. 40 Euros a cup. Well cheap. http://artazza.com/store/products/cappuccino-cups/



Kyle548 said:


> Where'd you get those cups anyway?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

too big for espresso........too small for cappuccino..........perfect then!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just right for a cortado


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Standard sized espresso cups are not great for evaluating specialty coffee. The not neutrals are much better and hugely cheaper than the 3fe egg cups


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Espresso cups here. Only 35 Euros. Nice. http://artazza.com/store/products/espresso-cups/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Last couple of days , more additions to the collection&#8230;.

Massive thanks to Lighty, your a gent .

Notneutral demitasse cups, branded Intelligentsia

View attachment 4703
View attachment 4704


Then an ebay bargain, four of the below Nouva Point 4 oz cups for £12 delivered

View attachment 4705
View attachment 4706


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice cups Boots.......(is everything I say today breast related? What's wrong with me?)

Seriously though, they are really nice.

Where did you get them from?

How many do you reckon you've picked up over the last year? Meaning espresso cups not boobs......stop.........am I a pervert? I think in need bromine in my coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmm I don't have that many really . I'll take a group pic one day .

The notneutral are from the USA.

And boobs ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I didn't realise the notneutral range was so big - http://www.notneutral.com/index.php/coffee-cups.html - maybe for the best they're not more widely available over here.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

As a relative newbie, where can I get plain white decent heavy cups for americanos and cappucinos? Some hyperlinks would be handy, thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CFo said:


> As a relative newbie, where can I get plain white decent heavy cups for americanos and cappucinos? Some hyperlinks would be handy, thanks.


notneutral in varying sizes

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brands/notneutral

ancap , they so them in varying sizes and colours

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ancap-competition-cappuccino-cup-saucer-150ml


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we out another notneutral order in pls


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> Can we out another notneutral order in pls


Why don't you start a thread and organise one ?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes sir, right away


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> Yes sir, right away


There you go ...... Well done ...







I might even partake


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry you're not invited to the cup party


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> Sorry you're not invited to the cup party


charming ...........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Sorry you're not invited to the cup party


Party for one then


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Party for one then


Ooh, sharp, very sharp


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ooh, sharp, very sharp


I'm sure he only said what we were all thinking


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Picked up a set of these when I was back home. Not great from a function point of view but was drawn to them for some reason. Must be the slightly Scottish feel!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Picked up a set of these when I was back home. Not great from a function point of view but was drawn to them for some reason. Must be the slightly Scottish feel![/
> 
> I like em !


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Picked up a few acme cups today after seeing Jeebsy's in his recent vid. Nice thick cups.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Where did yo get them?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Where did yo get them?


A coffee shop in Belfast had a few spare that they sold to me. They don't officially have them on sale though. Think Caravan coffee stock them.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Neill said:


> Picked up a few acme cups today after seeing Jeebsy's in his recent vid. Nice thick cups.


Wow! very nice cups.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was given 4 of those grey Acme cups for Christmas. they can be brought from Caravan in Kings Cross NW1. I need to start off loading some cups as the un-used ones are now boxed in the shed.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> I was given 4 of those grey Acme cups for Christmas. they can be brought from Caravan in Kings Cross NW1. I need to start off loading some cups as the un-used ones are now boxed in the shed.


What do you have you might be wanting to unload? I may be interested.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have emailed Caravan a couple of times and they never reply, and of course I am miles from London. Dennis, if you want to move those Acme cups on give me a shout!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Caravan were the only place I could find in the UK selling them. Don't seem to have much representation over here.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Sent an email so hopefully will put an order in the next week or so. Will be moving my illy espresso and cappuccino cups on after that.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have for sure 8 of those ACF tulip cups with Rocket espresso on them and a couple of brown ACF flat whites plus some Atti Bassi ACF latte cups and cappa cups



Charliej said:


> What do you have you might be wanting to unload? I may be interested.


Dave. my Daughter will visit Caravan for you and I will forward them on if you like. I know that Caravan were having BIG problems before Christmas at customs with those cups and I bet many didn't receive them on time



dfk41 said:


> I have emailed Caravan a couple of times and they never reply, and of course I am miles from London. Dennis, if you want to move those Acme cups on give me a shout!


I've also got a boxed set of 6 ACF Atti Bassi espresso cups.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Johnny keep us posted on the Acme cups and prices please I wouldn't mind some myself getting bored of all my plain white cups


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> I have for sure 8 of those ACF tulip cups with Rocket espresso on them and a couple of brown ACF flat whites plus some Atti Bassi ACF latte cups and cappa cups


What size are the Rocket ACF's?

I'd be interested if they are the 5/6 oz ones


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Johnny keep us posted on the Acme cups and prices please I wouldn't mind some myself getting bored of all my plain white cups


will do l will ask for a price list I'd they don't send one initially


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

This size http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/rocket-cappucino-cup.html



Daren said:


> What size are the Rocket ACF's?
> 
> I'd be interested if they are the 5/6 oz ones


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool - I'm interested :-D subject to cost etc


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Let me find them and work out a price. They are in shed at the moment. Do you want them posted or pickup if the price is right?



Daren said:


> Cool - I'm interested :-D subject to cost etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you can post a list up ,as you know me , never one to turn down a chance to add a cup to my collection ....!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bloody vultures I asked what he had 1st ...... lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Bloody vultures I asked what he had 1st ...... lol


Lol on the thread I started .......

I'll pick over what left don't worry Charlie


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a couple of unbranded that look similar. So if anyone misses out maybe I can help, I am getting some new cups so they could become surplus to requirements.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll get a list together. I edited the post of what I had (6 Atti Bassi espresso cups in opened box) Atti Bassi is a brand name in Bologna, Italia for those who are wondering what it means.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

£4.50 x8+p&p if u r interested or £4.50x8+flatwhite if pickup











Daren said:


> Cool - I'm interested :-D subject to cost etc


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> £4.50 x8+p&p if u r interested or £4.50x8+flatwhite if pickup


I'm after 2 - will you split?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Acme cups from caravan roasters


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> I'm after 2 - will you split?


Ok............


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool - drop me a pm with how you want paying and we're on


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

2 Cups in tonight's post £14.50p total. Pay me when you get them.



Daren said:


> I'm after 2 - will you split?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you still have the acf flat whites?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

2 Brown ones..................



CoffeeJohnny said:


> Do you still have the acf flat whites?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

How much for them?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Same as the Rocket cups I sold to Daren I suppose £4.50p each + p+p



CoffeeJohnny said:


> How much for them?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

How much would the postage be?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> How much would the postage be?


It was £5.50 for mine


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

£6. £15 total. Cups leaving my house tomorrow. pay me when you receive them. Anyone want anymore they will have to come and get them. To much f"""""g grief


















CoffeeJohnny said:


> How much would the postage be?


----------

